# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  concrete price brisbane

## mick101

Guys i was quoted today @ $241/mt for 1mt only in a small truck 
(im 1klm from the concrete depot). Sound a bit dear to you ? I rang another 2 places & one didnt want to know about me (fair enough, small job) & the other kept ringing out.

----------


## Bluegum

G'day Mick,  I was speaking to a bloke at redimix last week and they are quoting about $180 a metre.  Where in brissie are you?

----------


## mick101

Im near the city. Spose thats not too bad then for a small truck doing a small amount.

----------


## rhancock

I've seen a mini concrete truck driving around with signs on the side about doing small amounts, but I can 't remember the name... Sorry... 
I'm in the city too, at Windsor.

----------


## mick101

> I've seen a mini concrete truck driving around with signs on the side about doing small amounts, but I can 't remember the name... Sorry... 
> I'm in the city too, at Windsor.

  Hmm..i will have to find him , hope he is in the phone book. Maybe in the local rag...it arrived yesterday so i will go & get it out of the wheelie bin.

----------


## mic-d

Try Wagners...
Cheers
Michael

----------


## sol381

Most of the big guys dont want to know you if its under 3m.. For small loads .4m2 - 1m2 i use   ... midway minimix

----------


## Terrian

bloody 'ell, $130m3 for 20mpa was the last price I was quoted, in Melbourne - about 4 months ago (based on 1.5m3)

----------


## mick101

> Most of the big guys dont want to know you if its under 3m.. For small loads .4m2 - 1m2 i use ... midway minimix

   :2thumbsup:  tks...they are the go. Good bit cheaper.

----------


## laynlo

its $183 down here, i got it for $165/m @32mpa when pouring my house slab that was 90 meters worth. 
i bought 5m last saturday and needed .9m more and he said min charge was for 3m delivered.....  :Shock:

----------


## mick101

Hey all...all done..looks great !!  
& just to prove i know nothing about concrete, how long before i can remove the shoring ?  
24 hours ok ??

----------


## rhancock

Nobody's going to believe you without pictures....

----------


## mick101

> Nobody's going to believe you without pictures....

  No worries (tomorrow) but first you have to tell me...how long before i can remove the shoring ? Is 24 hours ok ?

----------


## rhancock

Well.... assuming there wasn't too much dihydrogen monoxide and solar activity was appropriate.... I've no idea either..... 
Sorry... 
Still want to see the photos though!  I'll let you enjoy a few well earned drinks tonight!

----------


## Planned LScape

> No worries (tomorrow) but first you have to tell me...how long before i can remove the shoring ? Is 24 hours ok ?

  The day after pouring should be fine. The guys who do housing slabs are getting the timbers off the afternoon of their pours (which is why a lot of houses are very suss these days) 
Just keep off it and to be really sure, cover it with damp hession to make it dry out and cure as slow as possible. If you have the time to do this, it will cure stronger.

----------


## rhancock

This threads a little old, but I thought I'd post this for anyone searching.  I've just found a company called Concrete taxis who supply small loads, mixed on site up to 2m2, so they're very flexible.  Here's their current pricelist.  Oh and I also like that they're call centre is open 7 days 6-8 WST so you can ring after work etc.  They're only capital cities though.

----------


## munruben

24 hours should be fine. Buying small amounts of cement in small quantities has always been the dear way to go but not much you can do about it when you only need a small quantity. I had a small slab for a garden shed that I wanted doing in Sydney about 8 years ago and most of the cement guys didn't want to know about it. Got it done in the end but I think it was around the $200 in those days for just 1 cubic meter.

----------


## Terrian

> This threads a little old, but I thought I'd post this for anyone searching.  I've just found a company called Concrete taxis who supply small loads, mixed on site up to 2m2, so they're very flexible.  Here's their current pricelist.  Oh and I also like that they're call centre is open 7 days 6-8 WST so you can ring after work etc.  They're only capital cities though.

  bloody heck, 2 years ago, when I was running a garden supplies with a mini mix, we were selling 1m3 20mpa for $135, it is now up to $160m3, at $20m3 for 32mpa. Outer Eastern suburbs of Melbourne. 
I can't believe the prices that are being charged interstate !

----------

